# Why do young hot college girls...



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

ALWAYS think they can get free sh*t from people? We truly are living in the days of the "entitled generation". As soon as I picked up these girls the other night I should have seen it coming from a mile away, but me being a total dumbass took the ride anyway.

Ok so I get a request near a popular community college in the area for a guy (male name), and because the address wasn't specific I pull up to the best location on where I think he's at. I typically get a lot of requests from this specific apartment so it was clearly an educated guess before I'd eventually have to call him.

No sooner than I pull up to the address these two college girls come out together down the stairs. One hot and the other not so hot but cute. So the hot girl walks up to my car window and ask "Are you an Uber?" I replied "Yes", and they jumped in my car even though the name was clearly for a male in the area.

After verifying the name on the account I was able to discover that they weren't in anyway affiliated with the original requestee, and so I politely said I couldn't take them anywhere because this ride was not by their request.

Well the cute girl, seemed to have a bit of an attitude and pretended like she didn't hear me, while the hot girl sitting upfront did not want to get out, and practically begged me to cancel the other rider's request. I told them no I couldn't repeatedly, but I eventually caved.

Oh, but it doesn't stop there! The hot girl (in a very flirtatious way) then looks to me and says:

"Oh we're just going right down the street to look for her car keys first before you drop her off so can you not charge us for this?"

Meaning the portion of the trip AROUND THE CORNER to her friend's stupid car! This is after I had canceled the other rider's request (had them request me through their account) and pushed start trip. They had no destination entered, and we were basically just sitting there. I told them "No way!" and yet they still agreed to take the trip.

Guess what happens next?

We spent the next half hour (me sitting there in the car) while they look for her friend's car keys! This included a trip back to the original pickup spot at the apartment, and back to the car again.

The cute girl even had the nerve to ask me to use my own phone flashlight because her battery was dying. She eventually finds her keys, and the hot girl (again flirtatiously) looks directly at me and asks:

"You still have to drop her off so could you please not charge her for this? Pretty, pretty please!"

This is basically after 3 additional stops, and 30 mins of my time already wasted. I responded "No freaking way! I do not know you!" After that she finally gave up. I ended up taking her friend home another 20 mins away SAFELY I might add, and what do I get at the end of the trip?

A 1 star rating and no tip. The life of an Uber driver.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Because young guys want to get laid so they think they can pull that on the older ones too.

Plus next time play along with it. Be the fun guy they want to meet. Course my evil side says, "Hey sweetie, I have a business to run here, its not like I am going to get laid by giving you a free ride,... is it ?"

It was on a different account, hope you 1* it too. Learn by living my friend...


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I cringed when I read the title. 
I treat all Pax the same: cheap, smelly, and disposable.

All get wiped clean with my >4 star ratings.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

You really don't understand why hot young women can get free stuff? Ever been on a date?


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> You really don't understand why hot young women can get free stuff? Ever been on a date?


I hear what you're saying, but older (or more mature) women still don't act this way, and are generally more appreciative when you go out of your way for them.

It's the younger girls who practically expect guys to grovel at their feet just for a chance at some a**. If their actually hot it's even worse!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

UberLo said:


> AlWAYS think they can get free sh*t from people? We truly are living in the days of the "entitled generation". As soon as I picked up these girls the other night I should have seen it coming from a mile away, but me being a total dumbass took the ride anyway.
> 
> Ok so I get a request near a popular community college in the area for a guy (male name), and because the address wasn't specific I pull up to the best location on where I think he's at. I typically get a lot of requests from this specific apartment so it was clearly an educated guess before I'd eventually have to call him.
> 
> ...


Get a backbone buddy. Everything you did there was just pathetic.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Lol, cuz they can get guys like you to do what you just did!!!

I would have driven them to the worst part of town and kicked them out of the car. They would have no proof it was you since they weren't the account holders etc. and would have been SOL


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Why the heck did you even let them in the car before confirming their name?

You would have avoided all manner of headache by doing that.

Lot of people will try to take advantage of folks - attractive people are simply more successful in their attempts.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Lol, cuz they can get guys like you to do what you just did!!!
> 
> I would have driven them to the worst part of town and kicked them out of the car. They would have no proof it was you since they weren't the account holders etc. and would have been SOL


No it wasn't on the other guy's account. I canceled the original request, and made them request me through their own account. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Because young guys want to get laid so they think they can pull that on the older ones too.
> 
> Plus next time play along with it. Be the fun guy they want to meet. Course my evil side says, "Hey sweetie, I have a business to run here, its not like I am going to get laid by giving you a free ride,... is it ?"
> 
> It was on a different account, hope you 1* it too. Learn by living my friend...


It wasn't on the guy's account. It was on their (the cute one's) account, and this girl was slick to. After I dropped her off she made sure to ask me how much the fare was so that I'd have to give her a rating while she was sitting there looking at me. She claimed her phone battery was dead. I made sure to adjust to a 1* after.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Why the heck did you even let them in the car before confirming their name?
> 
> You would have avoided all manner of headache by doing that.
> 
> Lot of people will try to take advantage of folks - attractive people are simply more successful in their attempts.


I normally do but they wouldn't get out of the car. At that point was like let's just get this over with.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Get a backbone buddy. Everything you did there was just pathetic.


Trust me...it won't ever happen again.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLo said:


> I normally do but they wouldn't get out of the car. At that point was like let's just get this over with.


"They wouldn't get out of the car". Seriously? After asking nicely, something along the lines of get the heck out of my car or I'm calling the police usually works pretty well. If you can't handle something like this then you ought not to be driving. I think you were thinking with your little head just a bit and that never goes well. Are you doing this for money or to get laid?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

UberLo said:


> No it wasn't on the other guy's account. I canceled the original request, and made them request me through their own account. I forgot to mention that.


Actually you did mention that sorry.

Best would have been to keep it on that guys account and drive them to Compton, like I suggested.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

This calls for a physical extraction. Best to have a dashcam too because I can almost guarantee they will try to accuse you of something. If you're a big guy who can put on a menacing presence, they'll comply.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> "They wouldn't get out of the car". Seriously? After asking nicely, something along the lines of get the heck out of my car or I'm calling the police usually works pretty well. If you can't handle something like this then you ought not to be driving. I think you were thinking with your little head just a bit and that never goes well. Are you doing this for money or to get laid?


Money is the only reason I'm doing it. I don't care how "hot" someone is.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

UberLo said:


> AlWAYS think they can get free sh*t from people? We truly are living in the days of the "entitled generation". As soon as I picked up these girls the other night I should have seen it coming from a mile away, but me being a total dumbass took the ride anyway.
> 
> Ok so I get a request near a popular community college in the area for a guy (male name), and because the address wasn't specific I pull up to the best location on where I think he's at. I typically get a lot of requests from this specific apartment so it was clearly an educated guess before I'd eventually have to call him.
> 
> ...


you must be new or a masochist. in cases like this one, their face hits the curb so fast they do not realise what happened till next morning...


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

UberLo said:


> No it wasn't on the other guy's account. I canceled the original request, and made them request me through their own account. I forgot to mention that.


i am sorry but this is one of the stupidest ideas ever.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> you must be new or a masochist. in cases like this one, their face hits the curb so fast they do not realise what happened till next morning...


Not new. Been driving for over a year 2500+ trips.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

UberLo said:


> I normally do but they wouldn't get out of the car. At that point was like let's just get this over with.


if they dont get out of the car. YOu have to park your car in the safe location. Turn off the engine. Take out the key. Come out of the car. Tell them that they have 3 seconds before you call the Swat Team on them. believe me it worked for 100% proof. i dont have time for chit. 3 seconds is mre than enough time i am willing to spend in these kind of douchbags


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Not new. Been driving for over a year 2500+ trips.


well, you must be doing something terribly wrong then...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

A non-spamming response:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...t-away-with-anything_558d9f7ee4b081449b4c93b7

And another one related to the subject:

http://www.darwinsmoney.com/ways-to-increase-your-tips/

I hope this helps explain some...


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> well, you must be doing something terribly wrong then...


Like???


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Get a backbone buddy. Everything you did there was just pathetic.


You said it brother. Faced with many such requests. Always say no. Be disciplined if you're out here to male money. This genre of passenger are always the group that try to get 5 people in an uber X. I always say no and cancel. If you split the group the balance of the group will trash your rating.


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

UberLo said:


> I normally do but they wouldn't get out of the car. At that point was like let's just get this over with.


I have had this hsppen. Treat them like the kids they are... (I have used this line) if I ask you one more time....you're trespassing and I am calling the cops


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberLo said:


> No it wasn't on the other guy's account. * I canceled the original request, and made them request me through their own account. I forgot to mention that.*


This is on you my friend. Once cancel, never ever accept again. I don't care if the tos says the account holder should be present.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> A non-spamming response:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...t-away-with-anything_558d9f7ee4b081449b4c93b7
> And another one related to the subject:
> http://www.darwinsmoney.com/ways-to-increase-your-tips/
> I hope this helps explain some...


Uber should comply with this one.

*Candy Correlates with Higher Tips* - Have you ever eaten at a diner or chain restaurant and there's candy at the register where you settle up upon leaving? Apparently, having some candy there at the counter increases tips. Who knew?!

And this would raise a few eyebrows and go so wrong.

*Touching the Client Increases Tips* -


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Danz is right, 2500+ trips and you "caved" to the request of hot girls? Have alittle self dignity, if they were fat ugly girls that begged would you be so polite? Truth is you got what you deserved, you wasted your time and money on girls who thought of you as a loyal housekeeper. You treated them like queens while Lancelot seduced and took them to bed. (and discarded them afterwords)


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Get a backbone buddy. Everything you did there was just pathetic.


I've kicked out of my car a few girls like this with no problem at all. My car, my rules.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> It wasn't on the guy's account. It was on their (the cute one's) account, and this girl was slick to. After I dropped her off she made sure to ask me how much the fare was so that I'd have to give her a rating while she was sitting there looking at me. She claimed her phone battery was dead. I made sure to adjust to a 1* after.


How do you adjust?


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Next time whip out the pepper spray and tell 'em to get their asses out!


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Hopefully lesson learned.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

So the original guy didn't show up in 5 minutes? I would have let him kick out the girls as it is his ride. 
These people try to fit 5 in an X, go through the drive thru at 1:50 am, don't tip *anyone* (not just their Uber drivers, they stiff taxi drivers, bartenders, etc), try to flash a guy for a free ride, try to pay cash to avoid the surge


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've had group of 5 girls jumping in the car saying we have nice racks.... Since I was noob I happily obliged. At the end no tips or thanks... Lesson learned.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Those type of girls can create life destroying problems if they don't get their way. Watch this.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Damn.... I'm gonna get me a dashcam.


----------

